# Happy Thanksgiving



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Just wanted to give a shout and tell everyone on UWN forum Happy Thanksgiving and hope it is a good day for all!


----------



## scattergun (Jul 26, 2013)

Let's all be thankful for what we have and not for what we want. a Joyous Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> Just wanted to give a shout and tell everyone on UWN forum Happy Thanksgiving and hope it is a good day for all!


Back at ya!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving folks!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Getting ready to start heating the oil... love frying up a bird!




-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Happy turkey day to all !!!
Been a good day at our house. All the kids and grandkids, and a couple of nephews with their kids are in town. A little hectic at times.........
But very good.


----------

